# at the hospital



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

yeah these last two months have just been so hard on my mental health, I got sent to the psychward this time.

hopefully chat when I’m out guys xx


----------



## NomdeGuerra (Jan 4, 2019)

Thought U was recovered a few days ago. 
Joker.

Hopefully the moderators will ban ure account.


----------



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

Hey!
Yes my DR is now gone 100% that was topic never claimed full recovery from DP



> DP is still persistent, I won’t be banned because I never claimed I recovered and relapses are always common my friend.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

I think you suffer from more than only DP/DR. But good luck in there


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

Aridity said:


> I think you suffer from more than only DP/DR. But good luck in there


He did say so before.


----------



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

Aridity said:


> I think you suffer from more than only DP/DR. But good luck in there


I’m not sure… dp/dr comes in all tastes and flavours.

the last time I had dp/dr I suffered for 1.5 years fully recovered but it was more psychological back then.

around this time it’s more somatic and more intense, I do recognise myself this time when I look at the mirror however I don’t feel a connection with myself at all.

anyways I blabbed on for long enough aha, you get the jazz.


----------



## Debora17 (Oct 4, 2021)

retrobot said:


> I’m not sure… dp/dr comes in all tastes and flavours.
> 
> the last time I had dp/dr I suffered for 1.5 years fully recovered but it was more psychological back then.
> 
> ...


It occurs all of a sudden like it did to me today. Actually that's how it happens for the very first time. I don't get how people judge somebody on something so strange and unpredictable


----------

